# BERGWERK Revival Treffen Mai-2011 ???



## Rocklandbiker (11. Oktober 2010)

Interesse ? wer wäre dabei ? aber nur mit den echten BERGWERK´s, iss ja klar 

gesetzt sind:

FETTKLOß
NIKOS
FIBBS79
SONNTAGSKIND
RAFIC
DAIF
CHRIS84 aber der hat ja jetzt n TAIHOBEL ;-)

was iss eigentlich mit dem WADENfuzzy ?






dann gabs da noch unseren Arzt aus den neuen Bundesländern ;-) den aus Belgien (Name fällt mir gerade nicht ein) ganz hinten in der Reihe, unseren Sunnyboy aus dem Hessischen (auch Namen vergessen) der steht vorne Mitte, und der Typ aus Schorndorf der unsere BW-Union Seite verwaltet hat. Namen Sorry wie Schall und Rauch bei mir.....
Fettkloß kann ich gar nicht erkennen, hatte der mal so`ne schlanke Figur das er kaum sichtbar ist ? 

cu RK


----------



## daif (11. Oktober 2010)

Yeah!

Lass uns ein Re-Union-Treffen machen. Klasse Idee.

Rocki, sollte man sich in deinem Beruf nicht an Namen erinnern?
Was macht eigentlich unser Seiten Admin??
Auf Fettis Figur bin ich auch gespannt.
Ich wette ich kann ihm plauzenmäßig Konkurrenz machen

Also ich bin heiß auf ein Treffen!
Mai hört sich für mich auch gut an!

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raffic (11. Oktober 2010)

Jepp nen original BW-Treffen.  Ich bin dabei. So doof jetzt haben wir geschrieben was unsere alten Böcke so wert sind - das Treffen muß völlig geheim (am besten so geheim das selbst wir nicht wissen wann das ist) ablaufen sonst ist der ganze Pfälzer Wald voller Wegelagerer die nur darauf warten uns zu überfallen.

Der Fatty um den auf ein Bild zu bekommen brauste bestimmt ein extrem Weitwinkelobjektiv


----------



## Rocklandbiker (11. Oktober 2010)

daif schrieb:


> Yeah!
> 
> Lass uns ein Re-Union-Treffen machen. Klasse Idee.
> Also ich bin heiß auf ein Treffen!
> ...


 
ich werde auch einen BERGWERK Revival Blog hierzu einrichten......möchte mich aber ausdrücklich von dem neuen Unternehmen und den neuen BERGWERKs distanzieren. Hier geht es einfach nur um die "gute alte Zeit" die ich bei BW und wir alle gemeinsam erlebt haben. Vieleicht können wir ja ein wenig diesen alten Spirit aufleben lassen. Ich würde mich auf ein Treffen riesig freuen....

http://bergwerk2008.wordpress.com/


----------



## chris84 (12. Oktober 2010)

ich könnte immerhin einen original-Rahmen mitbringen... auch wenn der nicht mehr fahrbar ist 

aber mit dem Rad anreisen wie früher klappt leider nicht mehr.... nicht wegen der Taischleuder, sondern weil ich jetzt etwas weit weg wohne  (südlich von Nürnberg, @daif: München ist gar nicht so weit weg )


----------



## Rocklandbiker (12. Oktober 2010)

chris84 schrieb:


> ich könnte immerhin einen original-Rahmen mitbringen... auch wenn der nicht mehr fahrbar ist
> 
> aber mit dem Rad anreisen wie früher klappt leider nicht mehr.... nicht wegen der Taischleuder, sondern weil ich jetzt etwas weit weg wohne  (südlich von Nürnberg, @daif: München ist gar nicht so weit weg )


 
von *BERGWERK* auf eine Taischleuder war der erste Rückschritt, vom Saarland zu den Franken wohl der zweite


----------



## Rocklandbiker (12. Oktober 2010)

raffic schrieb:


> Jepp nen original BW-Treffen.  Ich bin dabei.


 
so dann sind wir schon mal zu dritt, daif-Rocklandbiker & raffic 

Was aus den andren Blaupausen wird, wird man sehn....cu


----------



## raffic (12. Oktober 2010)

Also ich finde das Trio super. Hauptsache es gibt Bier!!!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (12. Oktober 2010)

raffic schrieb:


> Also ich finde das Trio super. Hauptsache es gibt Bier!!!


 
aber bitte kein Kölsch aus Essen oder war es doch Köln ? auf jeden Fall am Bahnhof, oder nicht ? 

Sollte "der Dicke" doch erscheinen muss er die Streckenführung übernehmen....iss klar, oder ?


----------



## Rocklandbiker (12. Oktober 2010)

und bitte auch kein Paulaner......




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## raffic (12. Oktober 2010)

Watt wir haben Paulaner aus der Dose gesoffen??? Wie Stillos für uns die wir nur die originalsten der originalen BW-Bikes fahren!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snapon (12. Oktober 2010)

ok - aber bitte ende mai !

ich mach dann den türsteher und kontrolliere die bergwerks auf echtheit !
der unionsadmin heist endurance 
der belgische typ war mineur oder so - oder aber der andere belgier war wilfried , die rechte hand vom könig . 
und der hessische war wondermike der seit dem treffen kein wort mehr mit uns geredet hat  keine ahnung warum ????????
der arzt war aus den neuen bundesländern - nomercy ( ich glaub matthias ? oder so )


----------



## raffic (12. Oktober 2010)

Hey das ist eine wahnsinnige Gedächnisleistung! Ich bin begeistert...


----------



## snapon (12. Oktober 2010)

raffic schrieb:


> Hey das ist eine wahnsinnige Gedächnisleistung! Ich bin begeistert...



ich bin auch total überrascht !!! bei dem alc-konsum den ich momentan abhalte ist das echt ein medizinisches wunder - anscheinend sind die bergwerkzellen in meinem hirn resistent gegen alc ??!!


----------



## snapon (12. Oktober 2010)

rafic du hast echt geile klamotten an auf dem bild - irgendwie robin hood mäßig


----------



## raffic (12. Oktober 2010)

Hey das war damals Mode. Wir hatten doch nichts.....


----------



## snapon (12. Oktober 2010)

ja , genau !!! und das was wir hatten haben wir in bier und bergwerks investiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (12. Oktober 2010)

*// TERMIN: 27. - 29. Mai 2011*




von links nach rechts: Rocklandbiker / chris84 / Endurance / Wondermike / mineur / raffic / nomercy / Fettkloß / daifhttp://imageshack.us


----------



## mokka_ (12. Oktober 2010)

so ich suche immer noch ein org. faunus in L schwarz/beige matt 

ok auf die handschuhe verzichte ich mal wegen finanziellen ungereimtheiten


----------



## raffic (12. Oktober 2010)

Boah ey mokka wenn de den bekommst darfst du ja auch aufs treffen kommen. Und zur Belohnung darfst du auch das Bier mitbringen. Junge ich drück dir die Daumen


----------



## chris84 (13. Oktober 2010)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> von *BERGWERK* auf eine Taischleuder war der erste Rückschritt, vom Saarland zu den Franken wohl der zweite


zu dem ersten Rückschritt gab es keine attraktive Alternative  und zur zweiten: Solange es nicht die Pfalz is


----------



## Optimizer (13. Oktober 2010)

chris84 schrieb:


> Solange es nicht die Pfalz is


Wir könnten ja nen Tunnel bohren lassen, so daß direkt von Franken ins Saarland fahren kannst, ohne dir die schrecklich schöne Landschaft in der Pfalz anschauen zu müssen.....


----------



## wolfi_1 (13. Oktober 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Wir könnten ja nen Tunnel bohren lassen, so daß direkt von Franken ins Saarland fahren kannst, ohne dir die schrecklich schöne Landschaft in der Pfalz anschauen zu müssen.....



Die Landschaft ist ja ganz nett .... aber die Sprooch ..... is scho a bisserl hart. (Hab selbst 1 Jahr beruflich zwischen SÜW und GER verbracht)

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## snapon (13. Oktober 2010)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> .... aber die Sprooch ..... is scho a bisserl hart.
> 
> lg
> Wolfgang




wenn der lodda die klappe aufmacht :kotz:


----------



## Rocklandbiker (13. Oktober 2010)

snapon schrieb:


> wenn der lodda die klappe aufmacht :kotz:


----------



## mokka_ (13. Oktober 2010)

raffic schrieb:


> Boah ey mokka wenn de den bekommst darfst du ja auch aufs treffen kommen. Und zur Belohnung darfst du auch das Bier mitbringen. Junge ich drück dir die Daumen



für ein f endurance würde ich ein schönes faß aufmachen hmm mit dem grillgut

macht euch mal schlau wer hat eines??


----------



## valium97 (14. Oktober 2010)

Auch wenn ich nicht zum erlauchten Gründerkreis gehöre, würde ich, wenn dem nichts entgegen spricht, auch teilnehmen!

Mit Original BERGWERK, dass im Original BERGWERKswald ausgeführt wird!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (14. Oktober 2010)

dann zähl ich mal zusammen:

// daif
// snapon (alias fettkloooß) 1 x o reicht da nich mehr 
// raffic
// valium97
// Rocklandbiker
// slichti (wenn er Zeit hat) 
// Nikos (hat sich zwar noch nicht gemeldet, aber zu 1000 % gesetzt)


----------



## FR.Chicken (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde mein Bike auch mitbringen.

Grüßle Chicken


----------



## Rocklandbiker (14. Oktober 2010)

schön...

dann zähl ich mal zusammen:

// FR.Chicken
// daif 
// snapon (alias fettkloooß) 1 x o reicht da nich mehr 
// raffic
// valium97 
// Rocklandbiker
// slichti (wenn er Zeit hat) 
// Nikos (hat sich zwar noch nicht gemeldet, aber zu 1000 % gesetzt)


----------



## valium97 (14. Oktober 2010)

Sehr cool: lasst uns einen Deal machen: die Tour wird nicht abgesagt!!!

Sollten sich am Ende wieder Leute abmelden (müssen) machen wir die Tour eben im kleineren Rahmen. Aber immer noch um Längen besser, als sich Monate darauf zu freuen und dann kurz vorher eine Absage zu bekommen...

Meine Meinung; wie seht Ihr das???


----------



## Rocklandbiker (14. Oktober 2010)

ich seh das genau so.....Absagen gilt nicht


----------



## raffic (14. Oktober 2010)

Wie Tour! Ich werde mein Bike in einer Vitrine mitbringen. Aber doch nicht damit fahren. Dafür waren die Dinger doch gar nicht gedacht oder?


----------



## mokka_ (14. Oktober 2010)

einfach schön zu sehen bergwerk lebt wieder

so, jetzt sollte sich wieder ein investor/designer/schweißer und und und finden damit das sagen umwobene "BERGWERK" zu neuer stärke auf erleben kann.


----------



## valium97 (14. Oktober 2010)

mokka_ schrieb:


> einfach schön zu sehen bergwerk lebt wieder
> 
> so, jetzt sollte sich wieder ein investor/designer/schweißer und und und finden damit das sagen umwobene "BERGWERK" zu neuer stärke auf erleben kann.



DER Traum ist vermutlich (leider) ausgeträmt!!!


----------



## FR.Chicken (14. Oktober 2010)

valium97 schrieb:


> Sehr cool: lasst uns einen Deal machen: die Tour wird nicht abgesagt!!!
> 
> Sollten sich am Ende wieder Leute abmelden (müssen) machen wir die Tour eben im kleineren Rahmen. Aber immer noch um Längen besser, als sich Monate darauf zu freuen und dann kurz vorher eine Absage zu bekommen...
> 
> Meine Meinung; wie seht Ihr das???





Ja genau so machen wir es, auch wen`s nur eine kleine Gruppe wird. Der Spaß steht im Vordergrund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nikos (14. Oktober 2010)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> // Nikos (hat sich zwar noch nicht gemeldet, aber zu 1000 % gesetzt)



na da kannste aber mehr als einen drauf lassen, das ich mir so ein epochales Jahrhundertereignis nicht entgehen lasse:
*Termin ist schon rot markiert im Kalender!!*

NIKOS

.........lauter altes BERGWERK-Gelump mal wieder zusammen,...krass boah......


----------



## Rocklandbiker (14. Oktober 2010)

@ NIKOS

schön...

dann zähl ich mal zusammen:

// Nikos
// FR.Chicken
// daif 
// snapon (alias fettkloooß) 1 x o reicht da nich mehr 
// raffic
// valium97 
// Rocklandbiker
// slichti (wenn er Zeit hat)


----------



## Rocklandbiker (14. Oktober 2010)

ab nun gibt es auch einen Blog....

alles was um Eure *BERGWERK*´s läuft.....Geschichten die Ihr mit Euren Rädern erlebt - Tourenberichte-bilder - schöne Foto´s Eurer Bikes - Teile -Bilder Bilder Bilder etc. etc. nur her damit an: [email protected] 

Wenn schon nichts geht, dann geht zumindest bei uns was, oder ?

cu


----------



## raffic (14. Oktober 2010)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> Wenn schon nichts geht, dann geht zumindest bei uns was, oder ?
> 
> cu



 -- so sieht das aus!!!!! --


----------



## SLichti (14. Oktober 2010)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> ich seh das genau so.....Absagen gilt nicht


----------



## daif (15. Oktober 2010)

Yeeessss
Termin ist markiert
Man wird das cool, ich habe euch ja Jahre nicht gesehn.
Ich bin übrigens der, der so aussieht wie ich, nur fetter

Bezüglich Bike seh ich das wie raffic, meis kommt in ner Vitrine (aber natürlich mit Kunstdreck "beschmutzt"), denn zum fahren taugen die von Hand halbwegs grade gebogenen Dinger eh nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snapon (15. Oktober 2010)

ich finde absagen wird hier völlig überbewertet 


@roki - wenn du mich nochn bisschen ärgerst trainier ich wirklich ... und dann gnade dir gott !!!!!!! die 40kg übergewicht die ich mit mir rumtrage sind nur eine art schutzverkleidung über meinem sixpack was sich direkt darunter befindet ... wann raffst du das endlich , oder seid ihr ausm wald wirklich alle so fett wie ihr ausseht


----------



## Rocklandbiker (15. Oktober 2010)

snapon schrieb:


> @roki - wenn du mich nochn bisschen ärgerst trainier ich wirklich ... und dann gnade dir gott !!!!!!! die 40kg übergewicht die ich mit mir rumtrage sind nur eine art schutzverkleidung über meinem sixpack was sich direkt darunter befindet ... wann raffst du das endlich , oder seid ihr ausm wald wirklich alle so fett wie ihr ausseht


 
Kämpfen Fetty, Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiegen, was hatte den der Daif vor ? wollte der übernachten ? oder warum hat er soviel Gepäck auf`m Rücken ???




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## daif (15. Oktober 2010)

Hahaha, das Bild is geil...
durch den halb verdeckten Hintermann sieht es echt so aus als hätte ich ewig Gepäck am Start.

Jaja, der Fetti, fürs Bild schnell Gas geben Ich war da schon zu platt.....


----------



## snapon (16. Oktober 2010)

ach du scheizßze - da sitz ich ja noch auf dem gemini !! von wann ist das bild ?


----------



## Optimizer (16. Oktober 2010)

Wenn das Treffen tatsächlich stattfindet, würde ich kommen.
Vielleicht kann ich auch meine Frau wieder dazu überreden, sowas hier anzufertigen:


----------



## snapon (16. Oktober 2010)

ist der schokobrunnen immer noch nicht am arsch ??? obwohl das zeug auf dem foto aussieht wie hundefutter


----------



## Rocklandbiker (16. Oktober 2010)

snapon schrieb:


> ach du scheizßze - da sitz ich ja noch auf dem gemini !! von wann ist das bild ?


 
in KG ?


----------



## Optimizer (16. Oktober 2010)

snapon schrieb:


> aussieht wie hundefutter


ach....hat das Zeugs dich so dickgemacht???


----------



## snapon (16. Oktober 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ach....hat das Zeugs dich so dickgemacht???




wenn ich bei euch gefressen hätte dann hättest du das doch gemerkt - oder ?????


----------



## Rocklandbiker (17. Oktober 2010)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> ab nun gibt es auch einen Blog....
> 
> alles was um Eure *BERGWERK*´s läuft.....Geschichten die Ihr mit Euren Rädern erlebt - Tourenberichte-bilder - schöne Foto´s Eurer Bikes - Teile -Bilder Bilder Bilder etc. etc. nur her damit an: [email protected]
> 
> ...


 
http://bergwerk2008.wordpress.com/



Uploaded with ImageShack.us 
cu RK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (18. Oktober 2010)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> Wenn schon nichts geht, dann geht zumindest bei uns was, oder ?



Oxymoron??

Hier noch eine bildliche Anekdote aus 2008:


----------



## snapon (18. Oktober 2010)

na ja - die flasche am bike ist ja schon voll mit der urinprobe , also muß der rest in den wald


----------



## Optimizer (19. Oktober 2010)

Hier mal das einzigste "Touren"-Bild das ich vom Herrn R.K. auf meiner Festplatte gefunden hab.... aber schönes Trikot!


----------



## raffic (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde die Schuhwahl viel interessanter! Ich glaube der Kerl war einfach immer zu schnell für uns. Deshalb gibt es so wenige Tourenfotos. Als wir an der Hütte ankamen war der doch immer schon da!!!!


----------



## valium97 (20. Oktober 2010)

Ach Du bist die Tour auch schon mal mitgefahren???


----------



## Optimizer (20. Oktober 2010)

Die zwei decken sich gegenseitig....


----------



## Nomercy (21. Oktober 2010)

snapon schrieb:


> ok - aber bitte ende mai !
> 
> ich mach dann den türsteher und kontrolliere die bergwerks auf echtheit !
> der unionsadmin heist endurance
> ...


 
Hi there!

Gut gemerkt, Respekt! Könnte zu dem Termin auch dabei sein (zwei Tage eine Nacht), schon mal wegen der alten Zeiten und so ...
Natürlich mit fahrbereitem Bergwerk Mercury.
Nomercy


----------



## snapon (21. Oktober 2010)

klasse


----------



## Rocklandbiker (21. Oktober 2010)

Subbäääär.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (21. Oktober 2010)

genial  weiter gehts...dann werd ich auch mit nem *BERGWERK* teilnehmen. Hab da auch schon ne Idee 

bisher gemeldet:

// Nomercy
// Nikos
// FR.Chicken
// daif 
// fettkloß
// raffic
// valium97 
// Rocklandbiker
// slichti

cu [email protected]


----------



## Rocklandbiker (21. Oktober 2010)

was ist eigentlich mit den anderen hier im Forum......Angst ?


----------



## Optimizer (21. Oktober 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Wenn das Treffen tatsächlich stattfindet, würde ich kommen.





Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> was ist eigentlich mit den anderen hier im Forum......Angst ?



Ich hab keine Angst


----------



## sonntagskind72 (21. Oktober 2010)

Ihr Helden in Strumpfhosen,

ich bin dann mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit auch dabei. Da ich am 28.05. meinen Ehrentag habe, erwarte ich einen anstrengenden Ausritt, an dem JEDER teilnimmt!   Dafür bringe ich zur Belohnung auch ein Fäßchen vom Domhof mit, oder zwei ...

Selbstredend reise ich mit einem Bergwerk an.

So long ....


----------



## Leserzuschrift (21. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

zwar "werke ich am Berg" kann aber leider nicht dabei sein obwohl es sicherlich interessant und nett wäre in Eurer Gesellschaft.
Tut mir leid!

Beste Grüße

H.


----------



## raffic (21. Oktober 2010)

Mensch Mensch Mensch da sind ja die ganzen alten Vögel dabei!!! Das wird ein Spaß......

@ Spnntagskind -> Subtext oder wie hieß das gleich....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (21. Oktober 2010)

Leserzuschrift schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> zwar "werke ich am Berg" kann aber leider nicht dabei sein obwohl es sicherlich interessant und nett wäre in Eurer Gesellschaft.
> Tut mir leid!
> ...


 
sehr schade


----------



## Rocklandbiker (21. Oktober 2010)

raffic schrieb:


> Mensch Mensch Mensch da sind ja die ganzen alten Vögel dabei!!! Das wird ein Spaß......


 
davon kannst Du ausgehen...


----------



## Rocklandbiker (21. Oktober 2010)

sonntagskind72 schrieb:


> Ihr Helden in Strumpfhosen,
> 
> ich bin dann mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit auch dabei. Da ich am 28.05. meinen Ehrentag habe, erwarte ich einen anstrengenden Ausritt, an dem JEDER teilnimmt!  Dafür bringe ich zur Belohnung auch ein Fäßchen vom Domhof mit, oder zwei ...
> 
> ...


 
ganz stark...die Liste wird ja immer länger 

//  Sonntagskind72  
//  Nomercy
//  Nikos
//  FR.Chicken
//  daif
//  fettkloß
//  raffic
//  valium97 
//  Rocklandbiker
//  slichti


----------



## Rocklandbiker (21. Oktober 2010)

auch "Gäste" sind gerne gesehen...

// Optimizer
// [email protected]
// slichti 

// Sonntagskind72 
// Nomercy
// Nikos
// FR.Chicken
// daif
// fettkloß
// raffic
// valium97 
// Rocklandbiker


----------



## Rocklandbiker (21. Oktober 2010)

das geht ja schlag auf schlag.....

Teinehmerliste:

// Optimizer
// [email protected]
// slichti 

// Diet
// Sonntagskind72 
// Nomercy
// Nikos
// FR.Chicken
// daif
// fettkloß
// raffic
// valium97 
// Rocklandbiker


----------



## snapon (22. Oktober 2010)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> das geht ja schlag auf schlag.....
> 
> Teinehmerliste:
> 
> ...



Da sind ja leute dabei deren namen ich niemals gehört habe ! sag mal ist [email protected] die geile nachbarin die bei dir um die ecke wohnt mit ihrer kleinen schwester fr.chicken ??? und diet ? wasn das ????


----------



## diet (22. Oktober 2010)

Diet ist nichts zu essen, das ist mein Spitzname und ich habe ein Tannenwald Bussard,  den inoffiziellen Nachfolger des Mercury SL als fahrbaren Untersatz mit ner Kurbel in der Mitte 
Wenn du so Rad fährst wie du schreibst dann bin ich gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen denn meine Beine katapultieren mich als Hobbyradler recht fix durch die Gegend, auch im technischen hab ich meine Stärken 

MfG Mike


----------



## Rocklandbiker (22. Oktober 2010)

snapon schrieb:


> Da sind ja leute dabei deren namen ich niemals gehört habe ! sag mal ist [email protected] die geile nachbarin die bei dir um die ecke wohnt mit ihrer kleinen schwester fr.chicken ??? und diet ? wasn das ????


 
- genau die tunte die immer in roten Stiefeln unterwegs ist......

- diet [aus`m Osten]  zieht Euch warm an.....oder besser nicht


----------



## diet (22. Oktober 2010)

Dieses Bild ist beim 24h-Rennen in Chemnitz Rabenstein, dem Heavy 24 entstanden, wir sind als 4er Männerteam gestartet und haben den 13ten Platz von 52 teams belegt  
...keine Angst, ich kann auch sehr gemütlich dahinrollern


----------



## FR.Chicken (22. Oktober 2010)

snapon schrieb:


> ......mit ihrer kleinen schwester fr.chicken ??? ...............


Jupp des issser mit seinem unkaputbaren Pfadfinder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLichti (22. Oktober 2010)

^^ mal den Teufel nicht an die Wand!


----------



## raffic (22. Oktober 2010)

diet schrieb:


> Dieses Bild ist beim 24h-Rennen in Chemnitz Rabenstein, dem Heavy 24 entstanden, wir sind als 4er Männerteam gestartet und haben den 13ten Platz von 52 teams belegt
> ...keine Angst, ich kann auch sehr gemütlich dahinrollern



Ich sehe kein Bild. Aber ich würde niemals mit nem 4er Männerteam fahren!! Wo bleibt denn da der Spaß. Aber schön das du kommst......


----------



## diet (22. Oktober 2010)

Na war das erste mal bei so nem Event  und wir 4 verstehen uns sehr gut, von daher  ...hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht.
Ich freue mich auf dieses Treffen und hoffe wir werden ne Menge Spaß haben.

MfG Mike


----------



## raffic (22. Oktober 2010)

Den haben wir


----------



## FR.Chicken (22. Oktober 2010)

erste Absage habe eben Termine bekommen

Süddeutscher  4cross-cup

2.Lauf: Sulzbach-Laufen       29.Mai 2011

Da ich dort bei den Masters mitmische und meine Tochter   in der Lizenzklasse startet. Bin ich  dort und hab meinen Adrenalien Kick...


----------



## Rocklandbiker (22. Oktober 2010)

FR.Chicken schrieb:


> erste Absage habe eben Termine bekommen
> 
> Süddeutscher 4cross-cup
> 
> ...


 
schade.....


----------



## snapon (23. Oktober 2010)

diet schrieb:


> so Rad fährst wie du schreibst dann bin ich gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen
> 
> MfG Mike




also wenn du typen suchst mit denen du rennen fahren kannst bin ich 1000% der falsche , die zeiten sind vorbei - wahrscheinlich bin ich auch nicht deine gewichts- bzw. altersklasse 

ich muß auch absagen - hab eben erfahren das ich an dem tag beim nachbarn den hamster füttern muß weil die im urlaub sind !!


----------



## diet (23. Oktober 2010)

Nein, ganz im Gegenteil...dachte ihr fahrt da ganz gemütliche touren. 
Wollte dich keinesfalls verschrecken ...also gib dir einen Ruck und lass den Hamster mal ne Nacht alleine klar kommen 
Wäre schade wenn du nicht mit dabei bist...mein ich 

MfG Mike


----------



## Rocklandbiker (23. Oktober 2010)

@ fettkloß

das mit dem Hamster bekommen wir in den Griff ....ich glaub ich hab da ne Lösung......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snapon (23. Oktober 2010)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> @ fettkloß
> 
> das mit dem Hamster bekommen wir in den Griff ....ich glaub ich hab da ne Lösung......



das ist ein nachtaktiver brasilianischer-moorgebiets-säbelzahnhamster . stockmaß 2,2 meter , lieblingsnahrung : alles was ihm blöd vorkommt


----------



## daif (24. Oktober 2010)

hey rocki, da GÃ¤ste ja auch willkommen sind
nimm mal Mrs. Daif , bzw. Babsi mit auf die Liste.

Sie fÃ¤hrt zwar kein Bergwerk aber ein Bergamondwerk

Man wird das cool! Wie sagen die Berliner: Ick freu mir sooo.

offtopic: waren grad hier:http://www.weinstockwerk.de/ on NÃ¼rnberg
Falls ihr mal hier seid und auf Wein steht. geiler Laden! coole AtmosphÃ¤re und leckere Weine.
Der hier war saugut:

2007
Auxerrois "wild Thingâ, Bioweingut Stortz-*âNicolaus, Pfalz âspontan vergorenâ
â mit feinen Aromen von Birne und Haselnuss, cremig-*âschmelzig


warum ich das hier um 02:07 poste? na weil ich voll bin!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (24. Oktober 2010)

daif schrieb:


> hey rocki, da Gäste ja auch willkommen sind
> nimm mal Mrs. Daif , bzw. Babsi mit auf die Liste.


 
OK


----------



## Rocklandbiker (24. Oktober 2010)

how about *"wondermike"* ???





ich glaube der hat sich`n GIANT gekauft.......


----------



## Rocklandbiker (24. Oktober 2010)

hab eben ne mail bekommen mit Anhang den ich Euch nicht vorenthalten will mit der Frage: Dürfte ich denn auch kommen ?

jaaaaaaaaa, drei mal  mindestens


----------



## snapon (24. Oktober 2010)

ein giant ? aha so nennt man das heute - dann geh ich mir auch mal nen giant kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snapon (24. Oktober 2010)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> hab eben ne mail bekommen mit Anhang den ich Euch nicht vorenthalten will mit der Frage: Dürfte ich denn auch kommen ?
> 
> jaaaaaaaaa, drei mal  mindestens




die bullen sind echt überall ,


----------



## snapon (24. Oktober 2010)

das darf doch nicht wahr sein . jetzt hock ich seit stunden hier vorm tv , und jetzt platzt der motor von der scheiiißßßßß karre !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (24. Oktober 2010)

snapon schrieb:


> das darf doch nicht wahr sein . jetzt hock ich seit stunden hier vorm tv , und jetzt platzt der motor von der scheiiißßßßß karre !!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
es isch hald e benz


----------



## snapon (24. Oktober 2010)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> es isch hald e benz



? ?? ??? und du fährst corratec !


----------



## Rocklandbiker (24. Oktober 2010)

sche...hab mich die ganze Woche motiviert heut einige Km auf`m Trail zu machen und nun dieses beschi......  Wetter. Kaiserslautern hat auch wieder verloren.....ich glaub ich krieg die Krise


----------



## Rocklandbiker (24. Oktober 2010)

war dann doch noch mal gschwind für ne Runde.......


----------



## snapon (25. Oktober 2010)

heeyyyyy du bist ja ein richtiges TIER ! ich hab gestern folgende tour gemacht . also , ich bin gestern mit dem litevill in die firma zum briefkasten gefahren , dann hab ich noch die halbe ortschaft umrundet - ok die viertel ortschaft , ich bleib ehrlich  
aber das waren jetzt schon zum dritten mal hintereinander mehr als 15 minuten AM STÜCK !!!!!!! absoluter wahnsinn


----------



## valium97 (25. Oktober 2010)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> war dann doch noch mal gschwind für ne Runde.......



Man beachte den neuartigen Schmutzfänger über dem Hinterrad!!! Hast Du Dir den schon patentieren lassen???


----------



## Rocklandbiker (25. Oktober 2010)

naja irgend eine Belohnung muss mann sich ja geben nach so einem Ritt 
hinzu gekommen sind noch 2 Stück Bananentorte & 2 Pircher, dann hab ich auch nach Hause gefunden


----------



## valium97 (25. Oktober 2010)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> naja irgend eine Belohnung muss mann sich ja geben nach so einem Ritt
> hinzu gekommen sind noch 2 Stück Bananentorte & 2 Pircher, dann hab ich auch nach Hause gefunden



So Lange es ein Ritt war und Du Dich nicht für's Foto umgezogen hast... 

Hast Du gegen Abend Zeit? Würde, wenn es klappt, mal durchklingeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (25. Oktober 2010)

snapon schrieb:


> ich muß auch absagen - hab eben erfahren das ich an dem tag beim nachbarn den hamster füttern muß weil die im urlaub sind !!



Bring den Hamster mit, dann ist auch das Abendessen schonmal geregelt....


----------



## wadenripper (25. Oktober 2010)

Bin jetzt auch aus dem Urlaub zurück und hab vom Treffen gelesen.
Termin ist unter Vorbehalt und Ausschluß jeglicher Gewährleistung  mal vorgemerkt.

Grüße  der Wadenripper


----------



## Rocklandbiker (25. Oktober 2010)

wadenripper schrieb:


> Bin jetzt auch aus dem Urlaub zurück und hab vom Treffen gelesen.
> Termin ist unter Vorbehalt und Ausschluß jeglicher Gewährleistung  mal vorgemerkt.
> 
> Grüße  der Wadenripper



na da bin ich mal gespannt...


----------



## oclvfan (15. März 2011)

hallo bergwerker, 
ich bin auf der suche nach einem bergwerk faunus lsd hauptrahmen. hinterbau hab ich schon. der hauptrahmen kann gerne auch gebrochen/defekt sein. habt ihr in euren kellern noch son teil rumliegen, oder kennt ihr jemanden der diesen rahmen noch liegen haben könnte? würde mich sehr freuen von euch zu hören. danke und liebe grüße, alex.


----------



## valium97 (4. Mai 2011)

Rocky:

gib doch bitte mal ein Update wegen des Treffens!!! Mein letzter Stand war die Absage wegen der Hütte...

Danke, Karsten


----------



## Cleaner33 (4. Mai 2011)

Soeben wurde ich von Mokka eingeladen,aber es scheint noch kein termin zu stehen.Ich komme aber bitte nicht dann wenn das 24 Stunden rennnen ist.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (5. Mai 2011)

die Hütte bekomme ich definitiv nicht. Das liegt aber nicht daran, sie nicht an uns geben zu wollen, nein die haben die einfach von den Behörden wegen Brandgefahr und mangelhafter Sicherheitseinrichtungen bis auf weiters geschlossen bekommen. Hab keine Alternative hierzu. Habt Ihr was ? Würde auf jeden Fall teilnehmen wollen.....Auch wenn es nur eine 1 Tagesveranstaltung wäre....Hat jemand ne Idee ?


----------



## Cleaner33 (6. Mai 2011)

HAllo,wo steht denn diese Hütte,wo fanden die letzten Treffen statt?


----------



## valium97 (6. Mai 2011)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> die Hütte bekomme ich definitiv nicht. Das liegt aber nicht daran, sie nicht an uns geben zu wollen, nein die haben die einfach von den Behörden wegen Brandgefahr und mangelhafter Sicherheitseinrichtungen bis auf weiters geschlossen bekommen. Hab keine Alternative hierzu. Habt Ihr was ? Würde auf jeden Fall teilnehmen wollen.....Auch wenn es nur eine 1 Tagesveranstaltung wäre....Hat jemand ne Idee ?



Morgääähn,

eine Alternative habe ich nicht, aber besteht vielleicht die Möglichkeit, das Gelände ohne Hütte als Treffpunkt zu nutzen und dort hinterher noch gemeinsam zu grillen?

Ich reise auch für eine Tagesveranstaltung an oder penne im Zelt oder im Kofferraum wenn es sein muss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cleaner33 (24. Mai 2011)

.......doch kein Treffen?


----------



## valium97 (24. Mai 2011)

Weiß ja auch nicht, warum sich hier keiner äußert...

Dann ist wohl davon auszugehen, dass es kein Treffen geben wird!

Schade, hab extra einen neuen Dämpfer gekauft und einen Ersatzfahrer organisiert, da ich frisch operiert bin. Aber gekommen wäre ich trotzdem...


----------



## Cleaner33 (24. Mai 2011)

Wo steht denn eigentlich diese "HÜTTE"?


----------



## valium97 (24. Mai 2011)

Such mal in früheren Freds nach dem Bergwerk Treffen. Glaube es heisst CLAUSEN!


----------



## Cleaner33 (25. Mai 2011)

Man das wäre ja bei mir ums Eck!Grade mal 150 km


----------



## mokka_ (25. Mai 2011)

mit deinem seth schafst du die strecke locker in 2 tagen 

ich darf leider nicht kommen da mir niemand ein faunus verkaufen wollte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## valium97 (25. Mai 2011)

Du hast ja nie richtig Interesse gezeigt...


----------



## Cleaner33 (26. Mai 2011)

Vielleicht klappts ja doch noch!


----------



## oclvfan (27. Juni 2011)

hallo bergwerker,

hab zu hause ein bergwerk faunus lsd carbon in größe M mit DT-dämpfer liegen. es steht zum verkauf. falls jemand interesse hat oder so jemanden kennt, meldet euch. 
liebe grüße, alex.


----------

